# The Chuck Norris Of Drawbars



## coolidge (Jul 3, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## ch2co (Jul 3, 2015)

Nobody said that it would be easy, but you dear sir, handled this situation quite elegantly.  Well done.  Now does it fit ;^)
Love that table!!! (insert drooling emoji here).

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 3, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Okay...NOT funny!! I was in the middle of re-assembling my mill after I tore it half apart and CHINA drawbar went snap.


A nice fix!  You shouldn't have that problem come up again.

The same thing happened to the drawbar on a Grizzly G0755 at work.  I punched out the old pin and made a replacement pin.  Had it happened at home, I would have just welded it as you have done.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 4, 2015)

ch2co said:


> Nobody said that it would be easy, but you dear sir, handled this situation quite elegantly.  Well done.  Now does it fit ;^)
> Love that table!!! (insert drooling emoji here).
> 
> Chuck the grumpy old guy



Thanks, yes it fits perfectly. The Buildpro table is awesome, expensive but one of the best purchases I have been in a long while. Plus its pretty much indestructible at 5/8 in thick steel it will out live me and a few more generations.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 4, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> A nice fix!  You shouldn't have that problem come up again.
> 
> The same thing happened to the drawbar on a Grizzly G0755 at work.  I punched out the old pin and made a replacement pin.  Had it happened at home, I would have just welded it as you have done.



Oddly the pin did not go all the way through the other side, weird.


----------



## thomas s (Jul 4, 2015)

Well done and that weld job looks good.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 7, 2015)

nice job! Is that a cutting pattern on the shaft or just an optical effect?


----------



## coolidge (Jul 7, 2015)

That pattern is partially due to having to turn it very slow due to 15 plus inches of the shaft extending into the spindle unsupported. But I have not been that impressed with the surface finish on any turnings lately, I think something has gotten loose on the lathe that needs snugging up.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 7, 2015)

hmm, do spindle bearings have a "settling in" period after which they need to be readjusted? No idea personally, but that might be one place to look. I vaguely remember your lathe having a 3 phase motor, so motor vibration seems unlikely.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 7, 2015)

No its just a single phase G4003G. I haven't adjusted it since new so its overdue.


----------



## schor (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been told that you should have the pin there so it will break before you break something else.

I made my own drawbar from some 12l14 hex stock I had in the offcut pile.


----------



## coolidge (Jul 7, 2015)

No need for the pin that steel is soft those threads will strip before something breaks.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 7, 2015)

my bad, i must have confused you with someone else. perhaps check out the belt and motor mounts, I've heard that they can cause surface finish problems too. probably easier to check for play in the bearings first. (this is not to detract from your wonderfully robust draw bar  )


----------



## larryr (Jul 8, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## larryr (Jul 8, 2015)

i think we have all been down that road. i made a similar repair to my draw bars. i shortened the hex to allow the bar to extend out the end of the hex and then tig welded the end . that way if i need to take if apart you only need to turn or grind off the weld. its been years and no failures.


----------



## RodJShaw (Jul 11, 2015)

Please can someone enlighten me as to what this drawbar is used for? To me a drawbar is a device found on the back of a tractor. Thank you, Rod


----------



## brino (Jul 11, 2015)

RodJShaw said:


> Please can someone enlighten me as to what this drawbar is used for?



Hi Rod,

A draw bar is a solid bar or hollow tube with a threaded end that goes thru the machine spindle in order to pull-in (draw-in) a collet or tapered shaft tool into the spindle nose taper. In the case of split collets this squeezes them closed, in the case of a tool it just pulls the two taper surfaces tight together so that side-loads and vibration cannot cause them to separate during use. Most of mine are suitable lengths of all-thread, with nuts and washers as needed.

-brino


----------

